# Brand Spanking Newbie



## Ribeye (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We (my wife and I) just purchased our first ever trailer. We thought long and hard about whether we should get a pool, new boat or travel trailer and eventually decided on a '05 Outback 28 FRL-S 5th wheel (and a new '04 350 P.S. 4x4) We've had it out and already planning new trips.

I would have never know about this site except while on one trip I met a couple with an Outback who gave me the web address. After looking around I knew this was a place I could come back to for sharing information. I don't remember the members name, but I would like to thank him for introducing himself and telling me about the Outbackers forum.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Ribeye,
Welcome! I to recently purchased the same unit as you did, we love it. Have used it 4 times so far and all is well except for a few factory adjustments. I am sure that you will enjoy yours also, as well as all the friendly and helpful comments on Outbackers.com.
Happy Holidays,
Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!!

Talk about jumping in with both feet!!! Nice setup you've got there, enjoy









Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice! Welcome to the group.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ribeye,

Welcome to Outbackers.com. I am relatively new to the "camping world" having just purchaed my 26RS in August and I've really been hooked on reading the information here on this forum. It's a great site!

I'm sure the other Outbackers will help you in any way they can. And, with a name like Ribeye, how can you go wrong?!









Happy camping!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Ribeye!

Being a newbie myself, I can relate to your appreciation of the site. I beleive it is the best forum - of any type - I have ever come across.

Hmmm..... Maybe we need to develop a secret handshake? Any ideas out there?

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I have a 28F RL-S myself, but I don't have quite as much pulling power as you.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome a-"board".







Very nice combo you have there


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the new camper!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats Ribeye, you're right this is a great place to hang. Happy Outbacking.

Twins Make 4


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Ribeye to the group and enjoy your setup (sweet).
Don
action


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

Ribeye,

Welcome to the Forum.

I'm glad you found the site. I was about to e-mail you the site address again.

Hope to see you around again. We plan on going back to Fredricksburg again in Feb.

Take care


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny - I think you will find this forum helpful and constructive. The members are great and we all enjoy questions and input









We did the same as you back in April - Jumped in with both feet!!! All I can say is that we wished that we jumped in alot sooner.

Enjoy the TT and this forum.

Happy Camping action

Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Ribeye:
Yeah, Another Texan joins Outbackers! Wecome aboard. Where is your home base? Our Outback is our first ever camper, too, and we love it. action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Slowdown, Ribeye!

You're gonna wind up having more fun camping than you expected and then...

POW! Big smiles on your family's faces.

Happens every time.

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

OUTBACKING = FUN TIMES!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and Enjoy!

Oh Yeah, I'll take my steak medium please!








Wayne


----------



## Ribeye (Nov 30, 2004)

summergames84 said:


> Hi, Ribeye:
> Yeah, Another Texan joins Outbackers! Wecome aboard. Where is your home base? Our Outback is our first ever camper, too, and we love it. action
> [snapback]19976[/snapback]​


I'll say we are out of San Antonio, but in reality we are from Floresville, which is south of San Antonio. San Antonio is a bigger dot on the map than Floresville.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Aw-right!!!
Another Texas Outbacker.

Looks like a Spring Texas Outback Rally in the making???!!!









Mark


----------

